
N1 (Rocket) - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N1_(rocket)
======
zeristor
For the Soviets to compete with Apollo was no mean feat, it must have cost
them a huge amount of money to have launched 4 rockets.

So much has been written about the amazing Apollo Guidance Computer, does
anyone have any idea how the Russians planned to of done it?

Looking at a stop watch, and pressing a button at the right time isn’t going
to cut it.

